

Tell HN: Started a blog to track attempt of starting a startup - bherms

I decided to finally get to work on a project I care about after years of putting it off.  I've been busting ass on it for a few weeks now and decided to start a blog to track what I'm doing.  I thought maybe people could learn from me, offer advice, and, if I'm lucky enough to become successful, it might be a useful glimpse at the process of starting a business from scratch.  Right now it's just background information, but I'll be posting a new entry tonight with goals and a roadmap.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks!<p>http://blog.spkto.us<p>edit: put on custom domain
======
patio11
STOP. Put it on your own domain, now, then start blogging. Then invent a time
machine and give me this advice when I started, because it would have saved me
a lot of grief down the road.

~~~
bherms
Thanks for the advice! Care to elaborate a bit? I have a handful of domains
right now, including the domain for the name of the software. Would you
recommend using the domain of the name of the software I'm working on, or
should I use my other blogging domain?

~~~
brlewis
Your blog will be linked to by people interested in the problem you want to
solve. Putting it on your startup's domain will help your startup reap the
associated SEO benefits.

------
stakent
Clickable: <http://blog.spkto.us>

------
mattgratt
Hate to tell you this, but pagerank/SEO juice on subdomains doesn't transfer
back to the main domain.

spkto.us/blog would be a much more effective configuration for SEO.

(I assume you'd like traffic on your site from google.)

------
desigooner
nice work. I subscribed to your blog. I'm probably a step behind you in the
case of still rounding up and finalizing on 2-3 ideas and selecting one. I
actually started trying to establish a sleep routine (sleep at 12:30 am, wake
up at 7:30am drill) and deciding to put off B-school for another year.

~~~
bherms
Thanks for the subscribe! If there's every any suggestions you have or
questions, let me know and I'll do my best to address it. I hope you enjoy
reading it!

